# Mullberry for smoking?



## smokeamotive (May 7, 2014)

My neighbor just cut down a mullberry tree in his yard. Is this wood any good for smoking as it is a fruitwood? Haven't heard of anyone using it!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 7, 2014)

Yup it sure is! Smoked some cheddar with it and it was lights out! I liked it more than the other woods I've used on cheddar.

Sadly I don't have any, but my friend Stan has a tree and had used it on more than just cheese. Hopefully he will see this post and chime in. 

I'd guess its good on poultry as most fruit woods are.


----------



## fwismoker (May 7, 2014)

All day long and twice on Tuesdays.


----------



## handymanstan (May 7, 2014)

Yep Mulberry is right up there with Cherry for cheese for me..I thought the color of the cheese rockstar and I smoked was a little lighter then Smokes I did with Cherry.  I like to mix Mulberry with Hickory for Ribs.  Free mulberry is a great find..Congrats

Stan


----------

